# Riccardo Zandonai's" Kavaljererna på Ekeby" - Request for help from a Swedish-speaker



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

*Riccardo Zandonai's" Kavaljererna på Ekeby" - Request for help from a Swedish-speaker*

Greetings!

I am currently preparing English subtitles for two different videos of an opera by Riccardo Zandonai based on Selma Lagerlöf's "Gösta Berlings saga." One of the videos in sung in Italian and the other in Swedish. The Swedish libretto is a translation of the Italian, for which I have an English translation. However, there is a one minute addition in the Swedish version that is not included in the Italian version.

Would a kindly Swede please listen to this one minute excerpt and transcribe in both Swedish and English the dialogue that is being sung? I would greatly appreciate it. The characters in this scene are Gösta Berling and a barmaid.

Both these public domain videos and the newly created subtitles will be distributed by me gratis at various classical music sites on the net. I have previously created about a dozen other opera subtitle projects that are freely available for download and I have half a dozen other opera subtitle projects in the works.

The one minute of video can be viewed here:






Thanks!


----------



## Dins (Jun 21, 2011)

Unfortunately the sound quality of that clip is rather poor, and the singers dictation is not perfect. There are still some parts that I can not hear what they are saying even after several replays. And yes, I am 100% fluent in Swedish. 

What i got so far is:

B: Gå din väg jag stänger, <ohörbart>
G: <not audible> stannar här, <ohörbart>
I fyra dar jag vandrat, vandrat i snö och stormar. I fyra dar. I fyra dar
<ohörbart> de skrattar gott de sista olyckskorparna. <ohärbart> Hör på den Gösta berling <ohörbart>

And a translation
B: Go away, i am closing <not audible>
G <not audible> staying here <not audible>
For four days i have wandered, wandered through snow and storms. For four days, for four days.
<not audible> laughs the last prophets of woe. <not audible> Listen too Gösta Berling <not audible>

I am very doubtful that I will be able to get any more text out of that clip. I think that the only way to get the full text of this part would be to find and read the libretto.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks to the kind efforts of Dins and another fellow from Sweden, I now have most of the text transcribed (see below). However, due to the poor audio there are still a few holes. If anyone is able to fill in the blanks, that would be much appreciated!

:tiphat:

Paul

p.s. I have added what we have thus far of the text as annotations to the video:






-----------------------
Gå din väg
Go away,

jag stänger. 
...I'm closing.

<not audible>

Jag Stannar här!
I'm staying here!

Förstår du?
Understand?

I fyra dar jag vandrat,
For four days I have wandered,

vandrat i snö och stormar.
...wandered through snow and storms.

I fyra dar.
For four days...

I fyra dar.
For four days...

<not audible>

<not audible> de skrattar gott
laughs

de sista olyckskorparna.
...the last prophets of woe.

Hör på den
Listen to...

Gösta Berling
...Gosta Berling,

<not audible>
<not audible>


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Is the second last word "dricka"?

For example, "a drink."


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Many thanks to those who contributed. I think I now have most of the text.

The only line of which I am uncertain is: <not audible> de skrattar gott (How they laugh???)

Again, the video clip can be viewed here with the text added: 




Gå din väg!
Go away,

Jag stänger. 
I'm closing.

Läggdags!
Bedtime!

Jag Stannar här!
I'm staying here!

Förstår du?
Do you understand?

I fyra dar jag vandrat,
For four days I have wandered,

vandrat i snö och stormar.
...wandered through snow and storms.

I fyra dar.
For four days...

I fyra dar.
For four days...

Hör på dem!
Listen to them!

<not audible> de skrattar gott
How they laugh???

De sista olyckskorparna.
The last prophets of woe.

Hör på dem!
Listen to them!

Gösta Berling
Gosta Berling!

Drick nu! 
Drink now!

Töm glaset och drick!
Empty your glass and drink!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Why don't you listen to his string quartet in G major instead?. It's easyer.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

For those interested, I have removed the one minute excerpt and I have instead posted the first ten minutes with temporary English subs.






I would greatly appreciate it if any Swedish-speakers could offer any corrections to the English translation. The English is a translation of the Italian version of the libretto. So far as I can tell, the Swedish seems to follow the Italian fairly closely. However, there are some obvious differences. It would be nice to make the subtitles as accurate a translation of the Swedish as possible.

Thanks!


----------

